# rhino axle cv boots for brute??



## chevzr2 (Nov 25, 2009)

just wondering where to get a new inner left front cv boot for my brute with rhino axles? i emailed you guys on your website but no responce since last week. let me know i need one shipped to canada asap!


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

^^Want the same answer. Ive had a pin hole in one ive been capping with super glue for months now lol.


----------



## chevzr2 (Nov 25, 2009)

i see they sell boots for teryx axles, are they the same boots?


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Ever find an answer for this?

Edit: I just emailed them, ill post up here what I get for an answer.


----------



## streeter82 (Mar 1, 2011)

SUPERATV.COM


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

This is what I was told:


Niklas Roy 
10:42 PM (17 hours ago)



to sales 


Hi, I was wondering where I can order a replacement *Outer* CV boot for a Rear Rhino axle of a Brute Force? I don't see your replacement boots listed for that particular axle on your site, im guessing it's just a generic boot that's listed for another ATV? Thanks

Also, do you sell banding tools for the bands you use on Rhino axles? or is it just a general CV boot band tool? Thanks



Sales Staff [email protected] 
9:14 AM (6 hours ago)


to me 


If it isn't on the site, it is not available. They are not generic, and they are made and designed for the individual axles. 

We do not sell the banding tools, a general tool will be fine. 

Thanks, 

Jimmy 


Well that ain't very good customer service.. disappointing.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

^^^^ u ANT LIEING THAT SUCKS BALLS THATS TRASHY CUSTOMER SERVICE. IF THEY SALE THE AXLES THEY SHOULD SALE THE BANDING TOOL AND THE OUTTER AND INNER BOOTS. VERY DISAPPOINTED HERE!!!!!!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Guess I wont be getting rhinos. That sucks man.

(2011 750 I should be working on it instead of talking about it)


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Good axles but that guy must be new or something, that's a BS answer. I guarantee you that the boot is the same as another rhino axle they all have the same boot design just diff sizes, but I am not impressed by that email at all..

Edit: If somebody else wants to ask and figure it out maybe they'll have better luck, just post it here if you find out.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Seems VERY unlikely to me that they won't sell you just a boot.....that would be crazy.

Might just be a matter of calling them and getting the right person on the phone to get the information.


----------



## chevzr2 (Nov 25, 2009)

pretty much same answer i got, now i have 2 front rhinos sitting on the shelf and have stockers back in for now.....i should have just sent it back for warrenty instead of waiting for a response, oh well, i too am dissappointed

i am surprised no one from the company posted on this yet...


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

They got big to fast imo. Thats poor service rite there how can you sell an axle but don't have replacement boots or be able to send you to who has them.

(2011 750 I should be working on it instead of talking about it)


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Yes very poor service. how can u have an axle and not have boots that go with it incase u bust a boot. Something dont seem right here at all. humm sounds fishy to me.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Somethings up but I wouldn't forge an email, I have nothing against super ATV hell I love there products and up until now customer service was great. Bought 2 rear brute axles and two rear gade axles from them. Im even fully impressed with the CV boots, only reason I need to replace them is I was hauling thorn bushes last fall and one poked a pin hole. It's been leaking ever since, I don't think anything can get in and ive been capping it with super glue but, you can only loose so much grease and there gonna start to cook... anyway I don't know why I got a response like that it's out of the ordinary.. somebody will need to step up and speak to a higher authority if you can get to them.


----------



## temp1762004 (May 14, 2011)

I've been trying to get them to send me the snap ring that holds the cups on to the axle for the last two months and they keep sending me axel clips guess I'm going to have to send it back to them for warranty.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey twisted customs isn't involved are they for the guys that know what im talking about.lol

(2011 750 I should be working on it instead of talking about it)


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^ lol

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Next day after my last posted I got 2 pin holes in my other side rear outer CV boot  I desperately need boots now, going to email them again and see what I can get from them. If I get another useless answer ill be calling.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I just went on there live support and was told this:

You will need to physically call the order in. Toll free 855-743-3427 We have boots in stock for this machine, it just takes a min to find it. They run $19.95. Includes boot, 2 clamps, and grease packet.

Better than the last answer I got that's for sure.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

^^ way better thank god. Know we know that we have to call this order in.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

yeap i was fixin to say i knw they have boots for them cause i had to get one for mine not long after i got it and that was about 2 years ago. the ironic thing is i got mine from TWISTED CUSTOMS lol and i got for free.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Well, I ordered mine last Monday and they got here today, + 4th of july and all the way to me up in Canada that's fast shipping. Cost me $39 for 2 outer CV boot kits, and $25 for shipping. Also came with 3 Superatv stickers and a beer koozie. Not Bad.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

A head of warning... These outer rear CV joints are ridiculously hard to come off..

I tried a cut off 2x4 length wise on the joint and hitting it with (dunno what its called) about a sledgehammer size head and 1.5 foot handle. hitting it with medium strikes..

Then I tried a small brass hammer (all I got for brass) All out smashing as hard as I could. Chips of brass were flying everywhere, joint was completely unphased..

Then back to the hammer I don't know the name off, With a 4x4 on it at full smash. Did nothing but destroy the 4x4.

THEN I got my dad out to help, I sat on the other side hauling on it as hard as I could, while he placed the brass hammer on the joint and hit that at full swing with the other hammer quite a few times. Other then me getting pelted with brass.. nothing happened.

The joint doesn't even have a ding on it.. all machine marks still there. I also should mention it twisted the vice sideways on the table with 1 hit... it took about 20 hits in the opposite direction to straighten it back out..

That's one strong CV joint!....:thinking:


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Now I gotta bring another question into this.. I need ideas to get this CV joint off. I can NOT get this stupid thing off.. should add what I was using was a 3lb maul.

I took the other rear axle out cause I need to change that CV boot on it too (same one, outer) and it's exactly the same.. What am I supposed to be he man with a 20lbs brass sledgehammer and send this thing flying off like a bullet???

I even tried today 2 people, Me prying it off with a crowbar off the vice, with my dad holding the brass hammer to the joint and smashing that with the maul. didn't even attempt to move.

Im out of ideas.. I thought about using a long ratchet strap, parking the car outside the garage and ratchet strap/smack it off that but my luck it just break something flying off of there.. Just wanna go ridin this weekend didn't think changing a CV boot would be such a big deal. may have to end up take both inner CV boots off and taking them apart, cleaning them and re-greasing just to put the new outer CV boot on. But that still won't work because now there's chunks of brass in it, and I don't even see how you can repack it with grease because there's no where to put it in with the shaft there..

If anybodies got any idea's, id appreciate em. Thanks


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Dang man hope mine isnt that hard to change.

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Bump? Anyone? Should be out riding now but the looks of it Im not going to be riding this weekend at all.. Joints full of brass from hitting so much it has to come out no other option.. taking other side off and slipping boot on with grease the metal piece in it from smacking it will take that joint out in 5 mins of riding..


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Is there a circle clip on the outside of the joint holding the balls in or is the clip on the end of the axle bar? Has to have one or the other and once you know which it is a slightly different approach to get them off.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Cir clip on the inside only.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

So its in the end of the axle bar itself? I had a stock axle do the same thing. Previous owner had tore a boot and left it so the splines rusted together. Stick it in the vice and try taking an air chisel to the inside piece that slides on the axle bar. The vibrations should help push it off.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I just did SUPERATV's online customer service and was told they us a 20 ton sure pull..... Wow. Looks like it has to be taken to a shop with a lot more heavy duty tools then I have.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

And after a call to about every shop in the city.. nadda no bodies got that. looks like I gotta take my chances with metal in the CV.. great...


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

I'd give the air chisel a try before running it with metal in it.... I cant see any reason it wont come off that way.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Air chisel is steel it will destroy the joint.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Running it with metal in it will destroy it. :thinking:

I've used air chisel on several different stock axles with no issues, the rhino has to be stronger than a stock one. Obviously you don't want to use a brand new one with a sharp edge though.

Just trying to give you an option that has worked for me in the past in similar situations.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Yea I know. A air chisel is made usually heat treated steel, CV joint is made of chromoly steel. I don't blame you, I thought the exact same thing that chromoly would be able to take a hit from a regular hammer and it didn't. It compress the metal and chipped it a bit (made sure to check it somewhere it didn't matter) so air chisel is going to do the same thing. I actually have an air chisel with the actual chisel part cut off so it's a squared end on the round stock, use it for removing ball joints and stuff. It does work we'll, but in this case I don't think it would. In your case where you needed to overcome rust progressively it would, but in mine I need 1 really hard smack. Not progression, I need to break that C-clip inside with one ridiculously hard shot, and I don't think a regular hammer will do it, he'll Superatv even told me it wouldn't. 

Only choice I have is use a load of brake cleaner and cross my fingers really, for the price of shipping to Super ATV to do it themselves, I could just blow the CV and get a new one shipped from em so...

Needless to say I am not happy with this situation right now, all to change a stupid CV boot. I should have left the pin holes in it, they were there for a year and grease was as clean as could be should have just left it.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Man I dont know what to tell you then...... :nutkick:

Surprises me that it wont take the beating. I run 4340 chromolly axles in my bogging truck and so does my dad and I have beat the crap out of them in mud and changing u joints and I cant ever even leave a mark on them lol.

Definitely gives me something to think about if (when) I have to change some boots.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Shouldn't have that problem with any other axle. with these either 1. The inner race is not tapered on the inside to help compress that clip 2. The clip is way to **** hard. And I think it's a combo of the 2.

With stock axles they were really easy to come off, 1 smack with a brass hammer on the cup and it'd come flying off.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

I had to change a boot on mine right after i gt it and it wasnt that hard to get off nd we hve tore down a couple more in the shop and wasnt near that hard.

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

And another problem came up.. The inner joint comes off the same way, to plunge the splines just slide up and down the inner race, not like the OEM inner joint. all I could do was stick grease em and put em back together...


----------



## J.Tal (Dec 9, 2010)

Been there with them rhino axles. Poked a hole in a cv boot, ordered a new boot kit and figured it was a pie job. WRONG! Chuck Norris ain't getting that joint off my friend! The guy at super ATV said it should knock right off. I have worked in auto shops for 12 yrs and they do come off with after a few licks with a hammer but them rhinos are some tough mofo's. We eventually knocked the vise out of the table and being my axle was still under warranty I kept giving it hell and ended up busting the part where the bearings are. I sent it in and paid $50 and got a new axle. After talking to them at super ATV again a guy told me its happened before and some folks send their axles to them to get new boots put on cause its such a pita to do it. I say they're pretty tough for a $200 axle, you ain't gotta worry about that joint falling off no way!


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Thats what I was worried about, breaking it I was hitting it so hard. Except mine just finished warranty like 2 weeks ago and shipping there and back would be $100 or more.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

brutemike said:


> Hey twisted customs isn't involved are they for the guys that know what im talking about.lol
> 
> (2011 750 I should be working on it instead of talking about it)


Bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey guys. 
Y'all try the fast boot brand. You will not be disappointed . It will stretch and be just fine . Idk how much the banding tools run for from the atv depots but I know I can get them for 25 all day long . I have probably rebuilt and installed new boots 50+ times . I just started using this boot and this far it has been the
Longest lasting
Boot on my personal brute and nobody else has ripped one either . I'll post a picture and part number in a
Min 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

On my bud's 4" lift XMR axles we went through the same deal on trying to get a joint off. - His rears will pop out on their own, but had a front boot go out & it was flat impossible to separate from the shaft to change the boot. - He had them warranty the axle.


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

browland said:


> Hey guys.
> Y'all try the fast boot brand. You will not be disappointed . It will stretch and be just fine . Idk how much the banding tools run for from the atv depots but I know I can get them for 25 all day long . I have probably rebuilt and installed new boots 50+ times . I just started using this boot and this far it has been the
> Longest lasting
> Boot on my personal brute and nobody else has ripped one either . I'll post a picture and part number in a
> ...


I Watched the Video of how to Replace this Boot, it Couldn't Have Been Any Easier, Just Waiting on my Boot to Show up


How Long is that Fast Boot? Does it Fit Well?


----------



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

The fast boot is what we install on all our cv axles at the shop. We have the quick shot tool which stretches the boot over the cv cup and cuts install time in half. They seem very tough too.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Are the fast boots one size fits all or what.


----------

